# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  "North Pole City" closed/for sale ?!?!?

## SoonerDave

I was driving by the venerable old North Pole City location this afternoon, and was saddened to see that the building has been put up for sale and appears to be out of business. 

I was wondering if anyone knew anything about the business, as they were no small part of the OKC Christmas "experience" as it were over the years. I had not heard of their having closed, and did a cursory search on the 'net and didn't find anything. The fine print on their website saysthey are "closed for remoeling," and there does appear to be a temp storage device on the north side of the property, but it surely doesn' look like anythng is going on at the property.

Anyone with news?

-Dave

----------


## okclee

I noticed the same thing yesterday and was surprised, especially since that place seemed to always be packed with shoppers. It always amazed me that such a poor location for a business but appeared to have people lining up at all times of the year to buy Christmas decor.

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

I saw that, too, and I'm major disappointed.  I'm new to OKC for the most part and used to make it a yearly event to go there and buy new holiday ornaments.  So sad to see it go.

----------


## zuluwarrior0760

Auction is Feb 24th.  They are calling it a moving
sale/liquidation

Dakil Auctioneers, Inc.

----------


## grantgeneral78

OH MAN!!

If my wife see`s this post she will probably have a kaniption fit!

----------


## scootinger

While I do feel sorry for the people that might have lost their jobs there, all I have to say is GOOD RIDDANCE. A few years ago my mom received one of their gift cards. I think she made one small purchase on it...then the second time we went to use it, we were told that it didn't work and that they had no record of the card existing; we were told that we should go contact whoever gave us the card and ask for a copy of the receipt (are you kidding me?) I don't remember what the outcome was but I think she somehow got it taken care of after digging up the receipt from the first purchase.

I think all of us have pretty much stayed away from there since that...

----------


## SoonerDave

I have no direct knowledge of their circumstances, but it would seem reasonable that (barring just a desire to retire/shutdown merely for the sake of doing so) NPC became a consequence of the economy. 

I think NPC's bread-and-butter was elaborate setups for businesses and higher-end homes - heard that over the years they shipped nationwide, even for some past presidents - but with the economy in the toilet, lavish expenditures on such things are probably among the first to be cut. I can't imagine they made a great deal off their walk-up business - they never seemed to aim for general retail Christmas "stuff" in the same vein as Target, WalMart, or even Hobby Lobby, and I don't think they even pretended to price in that segment of the market. 

I often wondered if their branching more and more into collectibles over the years wasn't a bit of a fallback for the reality that Christmas sales alone couldn't carry them year-round.

We bought a few nicknacks and ornaments there, particularly when the kids were younger, but as time progressed I think perhaps the novelty wore off, and things like lights and novelty ornaments were too readily available at places that weren't such a hassle to reach...who knows...

It was still a fun place to visit, and its sad that its apparently going away, regardless of the reason.

----------


## oneforone

Unless I am Mistaken.... North Pole City owns the Dustee's stores around the city. It could be they are warehousing a certain amount and doing away with the rest so they could either sale the Christmas stuff at Dustee's during the Christmas season or open a new location.

----------


## FritterGirl

Wow!  I went there every year.  Christmas wasn't Christmas without the experience of going there.  I have noticed the past year or two that their inventory didn't seem as "wow-inducing" as in past years.  And I often went to look for special ornaments and decor things I couldn't find anywhere else. I, for one, hope they find a way to come back.

----------


## GWB

> Wow!  I went there every year.  Christmas wasn't Christmas without the experience of going there.  I have noticed the past year or two that their inventory didn't seem as "wow-inducing" as in past years.  And I often went to look for special ornaments and decor things I couldn't find anywhere else. I, for one, hope they find a way to come back.


Me too.  It's a great place to take our grandkids.

----------


## bombermwc

It is fun to walk around and look, but nothing in there was worth what it cost. You could find everything in there somewhere else in town and for a better price. They charged too much for the convenience. And as said, as the economy gets tighter, people aren't willing to spend like that.

----------


## dances with cameras

They're not closing. Really.

----------


## Jesseda

i did notice these past few years that they didt have the heater on or a/c , I understand about no ac because they where never really open during the summer but last time i went it was kinda chilly in there, and a lot of there merchandise seems to me the same as year before, plus the train ride was broken down, and i asked and they said they didnt know when it would be back up they said try back in about a month, this was back in late october. I really enjoyed this place when i was younger, now that i have kids my kids loved it the last 2 times we went, just to see all the shinny christmas stuff.. It will be missed, is was unique and one of kind here in the city, hopefully something like this will take its place somewhere in the city

----------


## SoonerDave

> They're not closing. Really.


It might serve them well if someone with the organization would say something to that effect; note on the website, maybe a suggestion to join here and post some information, something, because I think a lot of people are curious as to what the actual story is, if closing isn't what's happening...

----------


## Jesseda

on the web site it says closed for remodeling and inventory? has anyone called them to ask if the are truely closing for good?

----------


## John1744

I wouldn't be terribly surprised. It always seemed like they carried the same stock over year to year for the most part. All their lights and things seemed horribly outdated. 

Lovely store to wander about in but definitely only an ornament or two worth purchasing IMO.

----------


## BethanyJoe

Hello!

I am the Controller for DKG Enterprises, Inc. which owns North Pole City.  

We appreciate all the kind comments regarding North Pole City. 

The building is for sale, HOWEVER, the business is here to stay!   The owner is seeking to sell the current building and move to a different location (yet to be determined).  If the building does not sell before the Christmas season this year, we will open again at the at the original location in Fall 2009.

----------


## FritterGirl

That's great to know, Joe!  Thanks for informing us.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Hello!
> 
> I am the Controller for DKG Enterprises, Inc. which owns North Pole City.  
> 
> We appreciate all the kind comments regarding North Pole City. 
> 
> The building is for sale, HOWEVER, the business is here to stay!   The owner is seeking to sell the current building and move to a different location (yet to be determined).  If the building does not sell before the Christmas season this year, we will open again at the at the original location in Fall 2009.


Excellent information!! Thank you very much!!

-SoonerDave

----------


## Jesseda

thank you so much, glad to see you will be back, maybe moving will bring a fresh look to northpole city for a whole new generation

----------


## sgt. pepper

> (yet to be determined).


is there any chance you can tell us where they are looking? north, south? moving into a building or building a new one? anyway, i'm glad they are sticking around. i do not shop there much, but i like the store. i think i will shop there this year.

----------


## okclee

Great News!,  for everyone that loves Chrismas.

----------


## AAC2005

I've haven't had the opportunity to shop there, either (although I drive by it just about everyday). Mrs and I keep saying we should go, and luckily we still might have an accessible chance, should they move to a more...accessible location.

----------


## Thunder

Joe, plz suggest the location in Del City, the huge new developments. :-)

----------


## Jesseda

moore is the way to go fastest growing retail  in the metro... or the jcpennies at crossroads

----------


## FritterGirl

Best to keep it central.  Really, their current location is pretty much easily accessible from all points in OKC.  The only challenge was the parking and the accessibilty on/off the highway.  

Not many in far north OKC/Edmond will cross south of I-240 to shop, even for specialty items; just like not many from Moore/Norman will travel to north OKC (Penn Square a notable exception) for specialty items.

----------


## brianinok

Yeah!  I'm glad they aren't closing.  I loved going in there and always buy a few things.  I bet they end up around Penn Square or Quail Springs.

----------


## linze

I haven't seen this posted yet. But I noticed today that North Pole City had a For Sale sign posted. Have they gone out of business? Or are there plans to expand and move to a bigger and better location? Any information would be most appreciated.

 All the Best,
     Linze!

----------


## Thunder

http://www.okctalk.com/okc-metro-are...osed-sale.html

 :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## metro

I'm thinking the old Circuit City location on NW Expressway might be a good move.


*North Pole City makes plans to move, expand* 
BY STEVE LACKMEYER 
Published: March 12, 2009

The "for sale” sign is out in front of North Pole City, but owner David Green is not following the wave of other retailers closing their doors after being battered by the economy. 

Instead, Green is looking to expand, upgrade and capitalize on a recently weakened commercial real estate market.

"We’ll probably be at this location through Christmas,” Green said. "I’m looking to get a whole new building at a new location. What we want to do is have something wonderful (for) Christmas but also have people coming in the rest of the year.”

Green admits his current location, 4201 S Interstate 44 Service Road, has always been more impressive inside than out. But when he started the business in 1987, he wasn’t sure if a Christmas store would last more than a year.

He sees his operation as a destination store — one that packs the parking lot and sometimes has lines out the door during the Christmas holiday season.

Now he’s looking for a new site with an improved exterior presentation and opportunities to add merchandise to increase off-season sales.

Ideally, Green said, he wants to find space near Penn Square Mall so he doesn’t stray too far from his southside customers. But he’s also open to other areas, such as downtown.

Louis Almaraz, a retail specialist with Grubb & Ellis-Levy Beffort, agrees more opportunities exist now now for someone like Green than a year ago.

"It’s my expectation there will be more closures,” Almaraz said. "But while we’re seeing downward pressure on rents, we’re not seeing the giveaways going on in the rest of the country. As time goes by, the opportunity for retailers to upgrade or find better bargains will increase more.”

----------


## rondvu

I just drove by NPC a banner is on the building stateing it will be open Sept,9th-ish  give a take a few days (was in traffic) for Christmas.

----------


## adrian30

my house  is  closes to noth pole city and i saw  people over there a week ago loading boxes i cant belive its not going to be there any more i love that store

----------


## sgt. pepper

> but owner David Green


is this the same guy who owns hobby lobby?




> Penn Square Mall so he doesn’t stray too far from his southside customers.


doesn't stray too far away? how far north is too far away? penn square is too busy for this place imo. maybe that's why he wants it there...busy area.

----------


## metro

No, not the same David Green

----------


## jbrown84

> I just drove by NPC a banner is on the building stateing it will be open Sept,9th-ish  give a take a few days (was in traffic) for Christmas.


I saw it too.  So they are not closing after all?  I drove by so fast, but it looked like maybe the for sale sign was gone.

----------


## Jesseda

thats good news, I like northpole city, the parking during the busy time is whats bad, and they have so much stuff it gets kinda crowded, maybethe can expand further out front

----------


## jellen

> Unless I am Mistaken.... North Pole City owns the Dustee's stores around the city. It could be they are warehousing a certain amount and doing away with the rest so they could either sale the Christmas stuff at Dustee's during the Christmas season or open a new location.


We were just wondering the same thing. I'll ask the owners who are neighbors. We just enjoyed walking around there at Holiday time even if we didn't buy things.

----------


## oneforone

> We were just wondering the same thing. I'll ask the owners who are neighbors. We just enjoyed walking around there at Holiday time even if we didn't buy things.


They did a press release right after the this thread started. The told one of the news outlets that they were searching for a new home with better access and visability. They are keeping the current store until they find a new home. 

I think it would be great if they find or build a store where one side could be the showroom like they have now and a retail store next door.

----------

